# Have to fold Pre's clothes now



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Everyone try to, as my Nana used to say "Act right!"


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

??? This place is getting more confusing everyday. :blink:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Sep 30, 2012)

Wha??


----------



## Bug Trader (Sep 30, 2012)

They need to cut out the off topic sections on this forum and make it about mantids again, I see a few people post more in the off topic than the actual mantid part of the forum. Cutting out the off topic BS would be the best bet as how to get this place back on track.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Sep 30, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> Everyone try to, as my Nana used to say "Act right!"


 :blink:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

Haha! :tooth: 

I mean... :euro: :shifty: :sorcerer: 

I mean... Huh? :huh:


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Sep 30, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Haha! :tooth:
> 
> I mean... :euro: :shifty: :sorcerer:
> 
> I mean... Huh? :huh:


Obviously the result of a "inside joke"? All righty then...


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> They need to cut out the off topic sections on this forum and make it about mantids again, I see a few people post more in the off topic than the actual mantid part of the forum. Cutting out the off topic BS would be the best bet as how to get this place back on track.


Back on what track?

Why so serious?


----------



## CoolMantid (Sep 30, 2012)

I am enjoying this post. You guys are just debby downers


----------



## patrickfraser (Sep 30, 2012)

Just fold the clothes, woman. :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Sep 30, 2012)

angelofdeathzz said:


> Obviously the result of a "inside joke"? All righty then...


If it makes you feel any better I'm lost too. :wacko: 

But at least my laundry is folded.


----------



## fleurdejoo (Sep 30, 2012)

It was all about that one time where I said "Burn!" and he said ...some stuff and then he told me to go fold his laundry?

Neeeeever mind.


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

My laundry is folded and I'm still confused... :blink: 

Fleurdejoo, could u please explain this? :lol:


----------



## sinensispsyched (Oct 1, 2012)

She said that in Idolo Cons., she said something to him, and he said to go fold his laundry.

Inside joke.....


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

i just realized pre is precarious :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

fleurdejoo said:


> It was all about that one time where I said "Burn!" and he said ...some stuff and then he told me to go fold his laundry?
> 
> Neeeeever mind.


 Oh, I thought it was all about that one time at band camp...


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2012)

Tisk, tisk, tisk your a bad boy... :lol:


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 1, 2012)

I thought it was funny. Fail!


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

This topic has become unapproachable.... haha!!! i dont understand anything :lol:


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

oh and HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!

:happybday: :happybday: :happybday: :happybday: :happybday: :happybday:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 1, 2012)

The Off Topic section confuses me so much....


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 1, 2012)

I am so glad I know how to fold my own clothes, but the devil will find you if I have to do it!


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> The Off Topic section confuses me so much....


This should clear things up...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

Precarious said:


> This should clear things up...


Wow! That totally helped 100%! &lt;_&lt; :lol:


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

brancsikia339 said:


> Wow! That totally helped 100%! &lt;_&lt; :lol:


Right?


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 1, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Right?


I now know the meaning of life!!!! :stuart:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 1, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Right?


Not nice to put pics of lady gaga like this on the internet!


----------



## agent A (Oct 1, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Not nice to put pics of lady gaga like this on the internet!


oh your gonna get it now!

when i send that idolo u might wanna open that box with a hazmat suit!!


----------



## sueb4653 (Oct 1, 2012)

lol that is hilarious



ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Not nice to put pics of lady gaga like this on the internet!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 1, 2012)

agent A said:


> oh your gonna get it now!
> 
> when i send that idolo u might wanna open that box with a hazmat suit!!


 :tank: :gunsmilie: bring it


----------



## Precarious (Oct 1, 2012)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Not nice to put pics of lady gaga like this on the internet!


Ha-ha! That's her rotisserie chicken dress. It gave her salmonella.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 2, 2012)

I think she gave IT salmonella. :lol:


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Oct 2, 2012)

Precarious said:


> Ha-ha! That's her rotisserie chicken dress. It gave her salmonella.





patrickfraser said:


> I think she gave IT salmonella. :lol:


I would find patrickfraser's to be more accurate


----------



## Precarious (Oct 2, 2012)

patrickfraser said:


> I think she gave IT salmonella. :lol:


Hahahaha! And a few other unpleasant infections.


----------



## patrickfraser (Oct 2, 2012)

At least unpleasant for the chicken. :lol: I couldn't help myself with this one.


----------



## Mime454 (Oct 2, 2012)

Bug Trader said:


> They need to cut out the off topic sections on this forum and make it about mantids again, I see a few people post more in the off topic than the actual mantid part of the forum. Cutting out the off topic BS would be the best bet as how to get this place back on track.


If only there were a section of the forum unrelated to mantid husbandry that you didn't have to read if you didn't want to...


----------



## brancsikia339 (Oct 2, 2012)

Ok this is the best topic ever!


----------



## fleurdejoo (Oct 2, 2012)

Why thank you B!!


----------



## angelofdeathzz (Oct 2, 2012)

At least she looks tastie in those pics, normaly I just say make it go away and hope for a 350 degree oven... Haha


----------

